# Anyone headed to suckerfest?



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Seen some t-shirts posted on Facebook for $15. I haven’t gone in a few years. I sure do miss it though.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'll pop through once or twice. Sucker fishing is too much fun. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

No.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Didn't know it was a tournament.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, what date is the tournament? I normally don't fish for Suckers, but if there is a tournament, I might think about targeting them.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, what date is the tournament? I normally don't fish for Suckers, but if there is a tournament, I might think about targeting them.


This is from their Facebook

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 757129
View attachment 757130


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Jeez. Can't get this thing to post right.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

I LOVE THIS !
This is the real AMERICA I vowed to defend with my life. 
Got to get that shirt and register at least one sucker.
💪🇺🇲⚓


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, Macs13. Wow, $1500 in prizes for Suckers. They need a date on those shirts to make them legit. If I lived in Omer and was out of work, I might invest $15 and sit down at that river every day.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks to me like the rules go against the whole spirit of sucker fest. I mean, no fighting, no trashing the river, no snagging and what's this about setting a good example for youth? Geeze, nothing like the sucker fest I remember.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree snagging suckers should be ok. 

Please post the results after, I am very curious.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

SJC said:


> Looks to me like the rules go against the whole spirit of sucker fest. I mean, no fighting, no trashing the river, no snagging and what's this about setting a good example for youth? Geeze, nothing like the sucker fest I remember.


I think it says no "obvious" snag wounds, lol. 

My favorite rule is the one about artificially adding weight. That tells me that somebody got busted feeding lead sinkers to a fish. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> I think it says no "obvious" snag wounds, lol.
> 
> My favorite rule is the one about artificially adding weight. That tells me that somebody got busted feeding lead sinkers to a fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Adding lead to fish is a very common form of cheating. It's why most tournaments reserve the right to open your fish up.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

It was slow fishing, but I made the drive yesterday. Also, one thing that I didn't consider was that it's a LOT colder that far up from where I'm located. Froze my butt off. Buddy and I caught 7 total suckers. One of the campsite guys told us that ice just went out a couple days ago and the run hadn't begun. He was right. After about 3 hours of fruitless fishing, a pod finally came through around 7 pm.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Good job on the way early run fish. I did start seeing allot of suckers at late ice on wiggwam bay so they are coming. Did you see any steelhead pushing upriver?


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Fishfighter said:


> Good job on the way early run fish. I did start seeing allot of suckers at late ice on wiggwam bay so they are coming. Did you see any steelhead pushing upriver?


No steel or walleye. We went up early because walleye run this river pretty heavily also, in early April, BUT that's out of season on inland waters. I went on March 14th hoping to run into a couple of legal eyes while sucker fishing. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

SJC said:


> Looks to me like the rules go against the whole spirit of sucker fest. I mean, no fighting, no trashing the river, no snagging and what's this about setting a good example for youth? Geeze, nothing like the sucker fest I remember.


It is a far cry from what we all grew to know and love. They try to make it a lot more about the kids and it has become much more family oriented, which is what we all want for our kids. But, make no mistake, it is still a good party and one hell of a time. Kids go to bed and the adults get to unwind a bit.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

jiggin is livin said:


> It is a far cry from what we all grew to know and love. They try to make it a lot more about the kids and it has become much more family oriented, which is what we all want for our kids. But, make no mistake, it is still a good party and one hell of a time. Kids go to bed and the adults get to unwind a bit.


Oh, I know all about it. Born and raised right there. Drank enough beer and pissed enough piss to float a battleship along that river...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Are folks still using old spark plugs for weight?


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

riverman said:


> Are folks still using old spark plugs for weight?


I don't know, but that's how I started. Used to fish use them in the crick behind my grandma's as soon as the ice went out. Only place we could find worms was in the flower beds right next to the house, cause the ground was still froze.


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Funny about spark plugs, my grandma was born and raised in mikado, but moved to flint during wwII. She worked at A.C., and her and grandpa bought a place on cedar lake in the 1950,s. She had all the toys and other items AC gave to there employees and as kids we loved them. And yes I have used nuts and sparkplugs for weight, many years ago. And we used sucker spear on the river were she was raised. I really miss the old folks and Just simple common sense.
Mike


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

last weekend the fishing was slow but we managed Around 40. enough to make a large batch of sucker sausage and send some home with my brother to can. We used steelhead beads and the sponge warriors weren’t doing so hot as the fish weren’t stacked at all. All in all kids had fun, good to see friends!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 760963
> View attachment 760964
> 
> last weekend the fishing was slow but we managed Around 40. enough to make a large batch of sucker sausage and send some home with my brother to can. We used steelhead beads and the sponge warriors weren’t doing so hot as the fish weren’t stacked at all. All in all kids had fun, good to see friends!


Care to share the sausage recipe? I ask because I've got a sausage extruder thing for my grinder arriving today. I was thinking of just using the meat, sausaging it, and hanging in smoker. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I just used a pepper stick kit. Mixed 5 lb ground pork from jacks with 6 lb ground sucker meat. 1lb high temp cheese, some extra pepper and red pepper flakes and stuffed. Smoked until 165 internal. Was a huge hit with camp and since I did 22lbs we all got some to take home. Definitely a do over


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 760963
> View attachment 760964
> 
> last weekend the fishing was slow but we managed Around 40. enough to make a large batch of sucker sausage and send some home with my brother to can. We used steelhead beads and the sponge warriors weren’t doing so hot as the fish weren’t stacked at all. All in all kids had fun, good to see friends!


Nice Wayne tell Mav congrats


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Ugggghhhh that fish is UGLY lol.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Whistle trout!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Ugggghhhh that fish is UGLY lol.


Even its mother would have a problem with it! lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

andyotto said:


> Nice Wayne tell Mav congrats


 Thanks Andy. Ready to get the boat out soon!
It’s tradition to camp and do the yearly sucker camp but he’s outgrowing it quickly. He just kept saying we should be up steelhead fishing right now.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Thanks Andy. Ready to get the boat out soon!
> It’s tradition to camp and do the yearly sucker camp but he’s outgrowing it quickly. He just kept saying we should be up steelhead fishing right now.


That sausage looked great! I am going to have to give it a shot. 

Don't feel bad, we all have the same thoughts on the steel. We went hungover Sunday. Lol


----------

